# Anyone have a rat who's just not cuddly?



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

...and I don't mean with me. When we're out having free range time, he's a little ball of climby, bouncy energy. He climbs on/plays with me and my boyfriend, and is always chasing and/or playing with the other boys.

But in the cage, he almost NEVER sleeps with my other two. I used to catch the three of them in a big squishy rat pile during my first couple of weeks of getting him, but as he's matured, he seems to prefer his own space. I remember when I first saw him in the pet shop - there was a big pile of baby rats all sleeping in a corner, and Badger was quite happily sleeping on his own in the middle of the tank, away from the group. 

Anyone else have a bit of a loner rat?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I do an maybe he just gets tired of feet and very thing else in his face. Lol I think it's normal for them to want space my youngest will sometimes sleep in a little hammock while my other three pile in a cardboard box.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Could be a seasonal thing? A couple of my boys were rat pilers and cuddlers during the colder months, but as it's been hot here they tend to sleep on their own. 

During the deep winter there will probably be a mandatory rat pile every night.


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

For two boys get along, but for some reason they basically ignore each other while in their cage. They are always sleeping on separate levels of their cage and I never see them together. It does worry me as well.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Neither of my rats sleep with each other. It's not often that they're even on the same platform. It might be the temperature of my place (warm, thanks to central Texas) or just their personality. I guess I'll find out when the seasons change. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not worried by it, since he's a perfectly normal rat in every other sense, and clearly gets on with the other two. I just find it weird that he never cuddles! I imagine it'd be much more comfy in a squishy rat pile than on his own, but hey.

I guess it could be a seasonal thing. I'll keep an eye on it and see if it changes as the weather gets colder.

I did notice when we first got him, he tried to cuddle, but was a bit of a fidget. Maybe the other two got tired of him! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

lalalauren said:


> Maybe the other two got tired of him!




Indeed. Maybe he said something rude and the other two told him to take a hike. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

Cracking up " take a hike ". Ahh. Been a real tough night and I appreciate you all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThreeHavens (Sep 4, 2013)

No rats yet ... but I have goaties and they are also herd animals with strong bonds. They usually pair up and rest their heads over each other's backs, but every once and awhile there will be one that decides they need their quiet time after the stimulation of the day.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Whenever some one mentions goats, I immediately think of Adam Sandler.


----------



## roaringsnail (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a rat who doesn't stay still long enough to cuddle (with me or the other rats)


----------



## flamegurl (Apr 30, 2013)

Mine are the same way. They are really sweet and super curious. I got 2 of mine from a pet store and dont think they were handeled much. I have a baby at the moment and is way cuddlier, although that may change when shes older since shes female too. Whats the history on yours?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's because she's a girl or if it was because she's young or maybe the limited free-time, but my little girl wasn't a real cuddler either. She would stay in your lap for a few seconds, but ultimately was wayyy more concerned with what was going on around her.


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Some rats are like that.... Our kids can be sometimes xxxxxx


----------

